# Which Vegas Timeshare?



## Seaport104 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello All, 

Looking for LV recommendations. 

Which timeshares in LV are on or closest to the strip with resort amenities? 
Are 2-3 bedrooms available?
Which ones for a girls trip? Since this isn't a family vacation, the proximity to restaurants, shows and casinos are important.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for LV recommendations. Which timeshares in LV are on or closest to the strip with resort amenities? I am also looking for 2-3 bedrooms.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



For the most accurate recommendations people will need to know II or RCI?


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 23, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> For the most accurate recommendations people will need to know II or RCI?



Thanks for the tip- I have both RCI and II so either one works.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2014)

I would vote Flamingo.


----------



## Janann (Feb 23, 2014)

HGVC Flamingo!  The best location in my opinion.  Also, just outside the HGVC driveway is a private elevator to the monorail.  In my experience it is easy to get a two bedroom Monday-Friday.  It will cost more points for the weekend.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 23, 2014)

For a bunch of girls, have you checked out HGVC Elara (Planet Hollywood, PH). There's also the HGVC Flamingo, but for a bunch of party girls on vacation, I'd recommend the PH. Party 

If you don't want to use your HGVC points, then there are other choices, which include the II affiliated Marriott Grand Chateau, which is diagonally across the street from the PH parking garage.

There are a lot of places for you girls to go to in that area, which include the PH and the Cosmopolitan.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Polo Towers*

Polo Towers is also a nice place to stay on the strip. It's in a great location and the units have everything. It is affiliated with Interval International.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I'll check out which is cheaper to use my hgvc or II week. 

Since August is when when we plan to go, I assume there will be availabilty?


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 23, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> Polo Towers is also a nice place to stay on the strip. It's in a great location and the units have everything. It is affiliated with Interval International.



There's 2 on interval -

vpt or plt? One is suites, the other is villa at polo towers.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2014)

Here are my suggestion of t/s on the strip The Jockey Club, Hilton Grand @ The Famingo, The Villas and The Suites @ Polo Towers.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 24, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> I'll check out which is cheaper to use my hgvc or II week.
> 
> Since August is when when we plan to go, I assume there will be availabilty?



There is plenty of availability in II in August, and you may find it cheaper to buy a Getaway (or two) than do an exchange, depending on what your MFs are.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2014)

HGVC Elera will have a 3 bedroom option. Marriott's Grand Chateau also has 3 bedroom units but, I'm not certain how many of those ever hit the exchange market since they lock out into a full 2 bedroom and a full 1 bedroom. HGVC LV Strip has 3 bedroom penthouse units that are very nice but, the location isn't as great.

On our Smugmug photo album page we have photo's from The Suites at Polo Towers, Marriott's Grand Chateau and HGVC LV Strip if you want to look at them for comparison. The address is at the bottom of my posts. It use to be clickable but now I believe you have to copy/paste it.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 24, 2014)

tashamen said:


> There is plenty of availability in II in August, and you may find it cheaper to buy a Getaway (or two) than do an exchange, depending on what your MFs are.


OP is looking for 2 or 3 Bdrms.  The getaways are primarily studio's, with the exception of a rare 1 Bdrm.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 24, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> OP is looking for 2 or 3 Bdrms.  The getaways are primarily studio's, with the exception of a rare 1 Bdrm.



There  are 2 BR Getaways at Suites at Polo Towers pretty much every week in August.  Also quite a few 1 BRs (and some 2BRs) at other resorts.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 24, 2014)

tashamen said:


> There  are 2 BR Getaways at Suites at Polo Towers pretty much every week in August.  Also quite a few 1 BRs (and some 2BRs) at other resorts.


I went back and rechecked.  I didn't click on the "+" next to "more dates", so I only saw the studio's.  Oops.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Polo Towers Suites and Villas*



Seaport104 said:


> There's 2 on interval -
> 
> vpt or plt? One is suites, the other is villa at polo towers.



It's the same property. The Suites are the ones which usually have a better view of the strip. The Villas have a nicer decor but don't usually have the view that the suites have.  I have stayed in both and usually stay in the suites as there is not a big difference to me and it usually costs less points to stay in the suites.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> It's the same property. The Suites are the ones which usually have a better view of the strip. The Villas have a nicer decor but don't usually have the view that the suites have.  I have stayed in both and usually stay in the suites as there is not a big difference to me and it usually costs less points to stay in the suites.




The Villa's also have dual vanities in the bathroom and a large soaker tub. Instead of a sofa sleeper in the living room there's a murphy bed (unless that's changed since we last stayed there). If a TV's important to you in Vegas (I can't imagine why) then the Villa's have a large screen TV where the Suite's have a much smaller (32" maybe) TV. 

But, the majority of the Villa's face EAST, which is away from the strip. I agree there's not enough difference to pick one over the other unless you have a preference for the minor upgrades the Villa's offer.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hawaii?*

And with Polo Towers, you get a little piece of Hawaii :hysterical:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/97585109@N00/sets/72157626363983626/


----------



## herillc (Feb 25, 2014)

*Marriott Grand Chateau or Hilton's Elara*

My favorite are Marriott grand chateau (they have both 2 and 3 bedroom units) and Hilton's Elara (has 2, 3 and 4 bedrooms).
Close from strips, easy to find, top notch unit condition.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 26, 2014)

Advantage of the Grand Chateau is that you don't have to walk thru a smokey casino.  I don't know/remember if you an avoid the smoke at the Elara, I think you can, since you don't walk thru the casino just the shops.

What about Polo Towers?  Can you get from the street and/or parking to the rooms and avoid cigarette smoke?  Are the rooms and hallways non-smoking?

I've never been to the Polo Towers - yet.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> What about Polo Towers?  Can you get from the street and/or parking to the rooms and avoid cigarette smoke?  Are the rooms and hallways non-smoking?



you avoid cigarette smoke as there is no casino attached.  however, the lobby was pretty heavily perfumed when i was there a couple of years ago.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 26, 2014)

August in Vegas is very very hot. Sometimes rainy as well: monsoons. Just saying, pack accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 26, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> On our Smugmug photo album page we have photo's from The Suites at Polo Towers, Marriott's Grand Chateau and HGVC LV Strip if you want to look at them for comparison. The address is at the bottom of my posts. It use to be clickable but now I believe you have to copy/paste it.



Thanks Everyone for the great tips and info! 

And dougp- your pictures are AWESOME! You have an impressive collection of visits there!

Elara looks gorgeus and looks like I'm going to have to use my HGVC points for this trip since a 3 BR will be needed and I doubt I'll get a 3BR Grand Chateau.

Thanks again


----------



## bethy (Mar 19, 2014)

My DH really really wants to go back to Vegas which isn't really my cup of tea.  Ah well.  My favorite thing to do there is sit by the pool.  Which II resort has the best pool - ideally with water features and poolside bar service?  I don't care about location - we'd probably just take a cab to the strip a couple of times and that would be it.

I haven't been there in 15 years.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 20, 2014)

bethy said:


> My DH really really wants to go back to Vegas which isn't really my cup of tea.  Ah well.  My favorite thing to do there is sit by the pool.  Which II resort has the best pool - ideally with water features and poolside bar service?  I don't care about location - we'd probably just take a cab to the strip a couple of times and that would be it.
> 
> I haven't been there in 15 years.



The resorts further south on the strip would be better than those on the strip. 

Cancun and Tahiti Village come to mind as having decent pools.


----------

